# Urgent! Walking sick budgie to the vet?



## macabremag (May 10, 2015)

Hey all.

Charlie needs the vet, again. He's gone quiet and is tail-bobbing so I'm going to book an appointment today, if possible. The thing is that the usual people I would ask to give me a lift (I don't drive) are away and the last time I got a taxi there and back, the drivers didn't do so very carefully with speed bumps etc and I'm a little reluctant to book more (but will do so if necessary).

So I was wondering if it would be a bad idea to carry his cage - covered, of course - to the vets myself? It's about a half hour walk but that's not a problem, I'm just worrying that exposing him to elements might make him worse, especially since I know they need the energy that would go into keeping themselves warm etc. 

As far as I can tell it's going to be a sunny day and no rain, but the route does go alongside main roads etc. 

What do you think? Would he be OK to be carried there or should I book a taxi?


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

With that distance of a walk I think get a taxi. Are there any pet taxi services in your area? Or even with the regular taxi explain that you really need them to take it easy on the speed bumps - you are a paying customer after all.

Sending my best wishes to little Charlie.


----------



## macabremag (May 10, 2015)

Thanks, my appointment is a little earlier than I'd hoped (half an hour from now) so I've booked a taxi.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Best of luck I hope it goes well. Please keep us posted.


----------



## macabremag (May 10, 2015)

Thanks, been given Baytril again. It usually works within a few days so I'm hopeful.... as always, I got the vet to give him the first shot so I know he gets at least one proper dose lol. He's usually quite reluctant when I'm doing it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sending good wishes for little Charlie to have a full and speedy recovery.*


----------



## macabremag (May 10, 2015)

Thank you. He actually looks a lot like the budgie in your avatar, just a lot paler yellow.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Glad you got Charlie to the vet safely, what is the problem he seems to have reoccur if you don't mind ne asking?
Perhaps some probiotics added to his food would be of benefit once he is over the medication to help his digestive system recover.:green pied:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I hope little Charlie feels much better soon! :fingerx: 

Please keep us posted on how he does!


----------



## macabremag (May 10, 2015)

Pretty boy said:


> Glad you got Charlie to the vet safely, what is the problem he seems to have reoccur if you don't mind ne asking?
> Perhaps some probiotics added to his food would be of benefit once he is over the medication to help his digestive system recover.:green pied:


He's on Avipro as part of his regular routine.

Last year it was because he was reintroduced to a house that had had some painting done a little too early and so got respiratory problems, not sure what it is this time but he seems to basically be back to his normal self already after 2 doses of Baytril.


----------

